# Provincial Nominee changing provinces?



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone. So I've been living in Nova Scotia for just over 12 months now, and recently got my permanent resident card. I moved here under the NS Provincial Nominee Program, specifically the Community Identified Stream. 

My question is this: If I were offered a better job in another province, what is there to stop me from moving there? As far as I can tell, there is nothing concrete in place to hold me in NS, my nomination was on the provision that I intended to stay and set down roots here, which was certainly my intention. However, if I were offered this job opportunity, I'd be crazy to turn it down. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're a PR you can live anywhere in Canada you wish.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're a PR you can live anywhere in Canada you wish.


Even if PR was granted under the Privincial Nominee Program? I just wanted to be sure, I wouldn't want to go for citizenship in a few years only to find that they frown upon the fact that I didn't settle in the province that nominated me...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sure. You're a PR of Canada. Does your PR card say Nova Scotia? I would think not.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm sure. You're a PR of Canada. Does your PR card say Nova Scotia? I would think not.


No it doesn't... Fair enough, that makes sense I suppose! Cheers for the help


----------

